
What is happening in Robotics? (Why are Robotics firms collapsing) [audio] - rexreed
https://www.cognilytica.com/2020/07/08/ai-today-podcast-whats-happening-with-robotics/
======
daly
This is a content-free podcast. Don't bother.

